#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Guwahati 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Hostel Facility, fees, campus

## Kash chopra

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Kash  from IIT Guwahati and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch. 
Lets start our discussions regarding IIT Guwahati cutoffs, rank, placements, hostel, fees, seats, etc here.....

*About IIT Guwahati :*Indian Institute of Technology Guwahati is the premier institute of engineering, science and technology in the north-eastern region of the country with a growing list of accolades earned nationally and internationally.

The history of IIT Guwahati traces its roots to the 1985 Assam Accord signed between the All Assam Students Union and the Government of India, which mentions the general improvement in education facilities in Assam and specifically the setting up of an IIT.

IITG was established in 1994 by an act of parliament and its academic programme commenced in 1995. IITG admitted its first batch of students into its Bachelor of Technology programme in 1995. The selection process was the same as that of all IITs, i.e., through the Joint Entrance Examination. In 1998, the first batch of students were accepted into the Master of Technology program through the GATE.

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission:** The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.
*
Ranking in 2012:*  we have been ranked at 7th among all the IITs.
*
Fee Structure in IIT Guwahati for 2011-12 Batch:* The undergraduate program offered by IIT Guwahati has a fee structure of Rs 36060, payable at the time of admission.

*Branches & intakes in IIT Guwahati:*
BiotechnologyChemistryCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science and Engg Design.Electronics & Communication Engg.Humanities and Social SciencesMathematicsMechanical EngineeringPhysics
*Cutoffs in IIT Guwahati:*
Opening Rank: AIR  30Closing Rank: AIR  4900
Branch wise, Category wise cutoffs available....


*IIT Guwahati B.Tech Placements Salary Statistics 2010-2011**:* 
Highest Salary Offered in IITG 2010-11 :   20 Lakhs Per Annum.Average Salary Offered in IITG 2010-11 :   7.4 Lakhs Per Annum.Median Salary Offered in IITG 2010-11 :     7 Lakhs Per Annum.
*Campus Facilities:*

Commercial ComplexSchoolGuest HouseSports & RecreationHealth Care
*Hostel Facilities:*
All the students of the Institute have been provided with hostel rooms in the campus. The accommodation is single-seater. These hostels are equipped with all modern amenities. There are facilities for sports and recreation such as satellite TV, indoor games and a gymnasium.Facilities for outdoor games like volleyball, basketball and football are also there. Every room in the the hostels are provided with network connectivity. Separate accommodation is provided to the girl students. A round-the-clock canteen is in operation to cater to the needs of the students.
*Address*: Indian Institute of Technology GuwahatiGuwahati 781039
 Assam, India



_Queries please!!!!!................_





  Similar Threads: SJCE Mysore 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels, campus IIT Roorkee 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Branches, Placements, Facilities, Rank, Fees Re: SJCE Mysore 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels, campus Re: IIT Guwahati 2012 Admission, Cutoff Discussion, Placements, fees IIT Guwahati 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------

